# AUX DIY pain, pluz HELP!



## JesusBuckland (Mar 12, 2020)

If these forums and members, with all of your collective wisdom could bestow upon me an answer to this problem, I would probably lick your balls/flaps/clits... All of your balls/flaps/clits.

My problem: Or Problems:

*Number one;* I have a very low budget. (definitely thought about a new stereo)

*Number two;*
I have an aftermarket, android LCD stereo fitted (Very similar to this (apparently I can't link things in my first post, sorry)) in the car I just purchased (Subaru 2012 XV). It has options for an AUX input but the wiring harness that plugs into the back of the stereo isn’t installed and is missing.
So far, I’ve modified the reverse camera harness (which I barely use) to fit the 8pin plug slot for the aux. It fits well, I have the wires cut, now all I need is to figure out which wires on my cars original, 3.5mm to wiring harness aux plug, go to which pin on the stereo.
The fact there are 8 pins is the most confusing to me. Being a 3.5mm, I'd assume it would only have two positive and one negative wire... and the standard harness that went to the original car stereo had 8 wires as well. (I will double check this and edit if it's 10).

Any help would be appreciated.

I’ve already exhausted all options on google and scoured the Internet for some type of adapter but the stereo is a cheap generic aftermarket product with nil information on any wiring or places to purchase parts.


----------

